# "Arse hole with a camera"



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

I was on my way down the M6 this morning and as usual it was quite busy,then a report came on the radio that the M6 was closed were it joins the M1!
Great i thought so i jumped off at Coventry and went round along with a few thousand others.
when i got to the M1 all was clear and off i went trying to catch up the time id lost only to see the traffic getting busy again and slowing down.Then the motorway sign flashed accident use hard shoulder.
Everyone was being forced over to the shoulder so only one lane was in use.
The accident was at Newport Pagnell services and some poor fella was trapped inside a people carrier and the police and paramedics were trying to get him out.
So instead of driving on and keeping the flow of traffic moving this KNOB JOCKEY in front of me decides to stop opposite the smash and wind his window down and started taking photos with his camera phone!!!.
OH MY GOD . the last thing the poor guy in the smash needs is some Prick taking photos and proberbly posting them on the net. THE FREAK>
Oh i wish the cops had seen him .
Why these Ghouls cant just drive past instead of slowing down to stare is beyond me. 
Rant over.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

What an absolute freak :evil: ......are their lives seriously THAT boring, that they have to take pics of other peoples misfortunes ?

I hope he's as understanding when he's involved in an accident, and there's some freak standing over HIM taking pictures.....bloody dumbass :x


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

TeeTees said:


> What an absolute freak :evil: ......are their lives seriously THAT boring, that they have to take pics of other peoples misfortunes ?
> 
> I hope he's as understanding when he's involved in an accident, and there's some freak standing over HIM taking pictures.....bloody dumbass :x


Thing that got me the most he actually stopped to focus his camera!! :evil:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

With a bit of luck it will be him they are trying to cut out of the crash next time :evil:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I never cease to be amazed how low people can go.

I bet he films himself driving too :roll:


----------



## StuTTer (Oct 13, 2007)

What a spanner! Maybe he was going to try and get a few hundred quid off the local media for his dodgy photo. If there were any justice he should have got 6 points and a Â£1000 fine.


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Fuck sake!

There are some right cocks out there.


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 19, 2006)

What a disgrace - it's just typical of what's becoming of this world...


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

You only have to look at Sky news to find those responsible!

When something serious happens like the fire in Camden Lock, they are appealing on screen for people's photos of the scene.

Twat probably though he could make a quid couple of quid.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

He'd get 500 quid from 'You've been framed'! :?


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

It's the Big Brother/Reality TV culture. The world is filling up with nosey-parkers.  If you have every watched a show, then you are perpetuating this culture.


----------



## Beltway (Jan 5, 2008)

I must confess that I've done this once but nothing like as you describe. I snapped this with the camera phone as I was late - that said, you can see that I was a distance from the accident - once I could move I did, I don't believe in hanging around.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

This kind of thing makes me shudder as it reminds me of an experience I had not long after I passed my driving test.
I was held up by an accident in a country lane not far from home. The police stopped me, so I turned the engine off as requested and just waited and watched whilst they cleared the wreckage. I had quite a good view, I watched as they took bodies out of the car, cutting some free to do so. I can remember sitting there, rubber necking I suppose. It was all quite interesting, I expect if I'd have had a camera I would have taken a photo, I don't know. 
When I got home I remember describing the accident in the lane to my sister, blood guts and all.

The following morning I found out 4 of my best friends were killed in that car. It was so wrecked I hadn't recognised it. 
So next time you see something like that just think that you may know the people in the car, or they may be your family, you won't feel like gawping or taking photos again.


----------

